# Marshall/Celestion G12 Vintage?



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone know exactly what these speakers are? I opened up my Marshall 1960BV and those are the speakers it has. I can't find much info. anywhere. Here's some pics.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 23, 2008)

these are celestion vintage 30s. kind of a "special version" for the marshall 1960 cabs, some say they sound a little different. i couldn't A/B it with a "normal" V30 cab, but i played different V30 cabs over all the years, and when i had this one for a gig i thought it sounded like standard V30cab, like the framus dragon or else.

so, short version: V30 these are.


----------



## JMP2203 (Jul 23, 2008)

i heard that they sound like a cross beetwen v30 and g12t75, but more like a v30


----------



## pabcrane (Oct 1, 2009)

Hiya, 

(I realise this is an old thread however I just stubled across it on the old internet (myself not actually playing a seven-string)).

Anyway, the word from Celestion is that the difference is soley cosmetic - they just make them for Marshall.

Cheers, Paul.


----------

